# Oman Visa Stamping in an Indian Passport which is having valid Saudi Visa



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi All,

I am currently in Riyadh and my Sauid Residential permit is valid till November 2014.
I got a good offer from Oman but my Saudi employer is not giving me Exit. So I am planning to go back to India on exit re entry and will go to Oman from India. 
So I want to know that whether there will be any issue while stamping Oman visa because of not cancelling my Saudi residential permit. Please help.


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

*hi*

hi...i am also in a same situation...so will u pls let me know what is ur current status???


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Arun,

I got Oman Visa stamped in my passport which is having Saudi visa without any issues. From my experience there is not at all any problem in doing this. Please note than I am only talking about Oman Visa stamping in a passport with Saudi visa, I do not know about other GCC countries.


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

thank u for ue reply..I am currently in Bahrain and got an offer from Oman...And am also planning to go back india for a vacation and fly to Oman from there as my current emloyer doesnt want to accept my resignation...my new employer in Oman also told me there is no issues to obtain visa...but my doubt is once i reached in oman and at the time of stamping the visa in my passport if they see my valid bahrain visa will that make any issues? also pls tell me hw long it will take to get oman work visa? also i did the medical test from Bahrain only...is that enough? i dnt want to leave the current job until and unless i gt my oman visa....pls clarify my doubts if u dnt mind..


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Arun,

As I mentioned earlier in immigration while stamping they wont check wheather any other Visa is stamped in the passport. This is what happened in my case. Please note I had Saudi Visa in my passport, Not sure whether anything will show in their system if you have Bahrain Visa. If your employer in Oman is saying no issues, then you should not worry about all these things because they are spending on your Visa and they know you have a Bahrain visa in ur passport. About visa processing time, I got it in 1 week.


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank u very much...any advise regarding the medical? have u done the medical in saudi?


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, I did it in Saudi and I had to attest it from Saudi Health ministry. If you are doing it from India u can directly do it from GAMCA listed hospital, no need for stamping and all.. Check it with your potential employer in Oman.


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

i already did it in bahrain and got attestation from Ministry of health bahrain, ministry of foreign affairs bahrain, and oman embassy in bahrain...i hope it will be enough...


----------



## Pravasi (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes.. That is enough


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

ok sir...thank u...


----------



## Noureddine1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi Pravasi

Congratulations for getting your passport stamped but I am wondering if you got also you ID Card (Residence)without any issues.. If yes that means that there is no problem to move from any mild lest country to other without getting final exit??


----------



## Arshad8585 (Jun 20, 2015)

Pravasi said:


> Yes, I did it in Saudi and I had to attest it from Saudi Health ministry. If you are doing it from India u can directly do it from GAMCA listed hospital, no need for stamping and all.. Check it with your potential employer in Oman.


hello friend,
can you tell me please that frome where you made medical test in saudia for oman visa? and where is Saudi health ministry in Saudi Riyadh..please reply..i have got an good job offer frome oman and recently I am working in Saudi Arabia and I don't want to go Pakistan


----------



## Arshad8585 (Jun 20, 2015)

hello Pravasi.
Can you please tell me that frome where in Saudi you have made your medical test for oman visa?? and from where you got attested medical report..please help


----------



## Chikki (May 10, 2016)

Dear Arun, Arshad, Pravasi,
what tests did you do in Saudi and where and I am assuming that after attention it was accepted instead of GAMCA in Oman. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Chikki (May 10, 2016)

For all those seeking the same information, I have confirmed and verified update on the above;

1) All AGCC residents (expats with Residence visa in GCC countries) DO NOT require GAMCA for Oman visa processing, it is listed as an exemption.

2) If the employer insists on a Medical Fitness Certificate, Al Baraha hospital in Dubai is one of the authorized hospitals which conducts these tests, reports will have to be attested by Ministry of Foreign / External Affairs and thereafter Attested by Consulate of Oman in Dubai.


----------

